# Hacking to a meet



## Kat (19 September 2015)

How far have you or would you hack to a meet? 

I would like to go autumn hunting tomorrow but DH  needs to 4x4 so as it is close I am wondering about hacking. It is less than 4 miles on quiet lanes and most of it is our usual hacking. Horse is pretty fit, plenty fit enough for autumn hunting. 

Also any tips in how best to organise yourself as I will probably be alone.


----------



## spacefaer (19 September 2015)

Most I've hacked is about 3/4 hour, knowing that they were heading back my way, so I wouldn't have hours to get home again!

How do you mean organise yourself? Just get ready, hack to arrive 10 -15 mins before the meet and have fun!


----------



## Kat (19 September 2015)

Thanks, I think it will take about an hour an ten minutes. Do you think that is too far? Not sure whether they will pass closer to home though


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (19 September 2015)

Glad you're out tomorrow! I don't think it's too far, could you get a lift if you are having doubts?


----------



## Kat (19 September 2015)

I don't think anyone else is going, my friend is away at the moment. If I'm not there tomorrow I will be at at trusley or carlton lees


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (20 September 2015)

Whilst it's not that far, if they then go the other way it could be a fairly long hack back. Also it means being on the road rather early, it will still be dark this would concern more than anything else tbh.


----------



## LizzieJ (20 September 2015)

Kat said:



			I don't think anyone else is going, my friend is away at the moment. If I'm not there tomorrow I will be at at trusley or carlton lees
		
Click to expand...

Can I suggest you don't put any meet locations on a public forum please?

I often hack more than 4 miles to a meet


----------



## Orangehorse (20 September 2015)

I would be concerned about hacking in the dark too!  Unless it is an evening meet of course.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (20 September 2015)

Sorry that I didn't see you out today. Would of given you a lift, but we where planning on going out with a full load (my mare, my Father's horse, and then a friend's horse), but then friend's horse lost shoe last night (typical horses) , and Father's horse pulled up lame this morning, hopefully she'll be OK. So in the end, ended up leaving with only S.

See you either next week or the following one.


----------



## turkana (21 September 2015)

I have hacked 4 miles to a 7am meet, so it did mean setting out in the dark; I put reflective bands with led lights on both arms & legs (bought from Aldi & meant for runners) with an hi viz tabard with also had reflective strips over my jacket.
There were decent verges for most of the journey so my intention was to get onto the verge if I met any traffic but no body passed me until it got light.
There was something almost magical about riding through a village the darkness!
I attached a bum bag to the breast plate & put the hi viz in it at the meet.
I only stayed out for about an hour and a half as we came out onto a road which as part of the way home & they were heading in the opposite direction, so I decided it was a good time to head form home.


----------



## Kat (21 September 2015)

LizzieJ said:



			Can I suggest you don't put any meet locations on a public forum please?

I often hack more than 4 miles to a meet 

Click to expand...

They are already published on an open facebook group so are available to anyone to see.


----------



## Kat (21 September 2015)

Thanks for all the advice. I decided to leave it in the end for various reasons but to clarify I wasn't planning to be put in the dark.


----------



## Kat (21 September 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Sorry that I didn't see you out today. Would of given you a lift, but we where planning on going out with a full load (my mare, my Father's horse, and then a friend's horse), but then friend's horse lost shoe last night (typical horses) , and Father's horse pulled up lame this morning, hopefully she'll be OK. So in the end, ended up leaving with only S.

See you either next week or the following one. 

Click to expand...

Such a kind offer thanks! 

Sorry to hear you had two out  of  action. Hope you had a good day anyway.


----------

